
Self-Solving Rubik's Cube - nyodeneD
https://hackaday.com/2018/09/24/self-solving-rubiks-cube/
======
ksaj
There are a few different kinds of self-solving cubes available from magic
shops.

One of them also does a "prediction" that allows the spectator to scramble the
cube, then check the SMS picture that was sent to them, and it is a picture of
the cube as they scrambled it. Lots of variations on the motorized cube theme
out there.

Unsurprisingly, the same manufacturers make watches with similar electronic
hacks built in.

